# HDMI & Component: Use both at same time?



## Jimland (Dec 28, 2001)

Will the TIVO Premiere output on HDMI and Component Outputs simultaneously? I want to output to my AVR receiver/TV w/ HDMI and output to my Slingbox via Component Output.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Yes



Jimland said:


> Will the TIVO Premiere output on HDMI and Component Outputs simultaneously? I want to output to my AVR receiver/TV w/ HDMI and output to my Slingbox via Component Output.


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

Wonderful. Thank you.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Jimland said:


> Will the TIVO Premiere output on HDMI and Component Outputs simultaneously? I want to output to my AVR receiver/TV w/ HDMI and output to my Slingbox via Component Output.


The answer is yes only if your TV is off, if your TV is on it will not output to both at the same time (only the original Series 3 will do that). When the HDMI system is in use the component output is cut off.


----------



## segaily (Aug 3, 2003)

lessd said:


> The answer is yes only if your TV is off, if your TV is on it will not output to both at the same time (only the original Series 3 will do that). When the HDMI system is in use the component output is cut off.


No idea on the premiere but my TiVo HD outputs on both a the same time so it is not just the original Series 3. The issue I actually have on my TiVo HD is when my TV is off I get output not allowed on my component because it gets an odd signal from my off tv. With my old setup it was very bothersome because my sling box that was on component would only work if my TV was on or if I unhooked the HDMI cable from my TV.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

lessd said:


> The answer is yes only if your TV is off, if your TV is on it will not output to both at the same time (only the original Series 3 will do that). When the HDMI system is in use the component output is cut off.


I didn't know that. I live alone and I have it connected to 2 different TVs, one in the living room (HDMI) and the other in the bedroom (component). I only have one on at a time so never have tried with both TVs on.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I agree my HD does output on both HDMI and componet at the same time. I have a DVD burner hooked to the componet output for transferring Tivo'ed shows to DVD.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

lessd said:


> The answer is yes only if your TV is off, if your TV is on it will not output to both at the same time (only the original Series 3 will do that). When the HDMI system is in use the component output is cut off.


Not a true statement. I have both HDMI and component hooked up to my TV, and to test, I used the PoP feature of my TV to put them side-by-side. HDMI and component both function when the TV is on.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

My Premiere outputs to both HDMI and component, as well as composite. Component stays on when the HDMI TV is off. I have HDMI to one TV, component to another, and composite to a Slingbox.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

lafos said:


> My Premiere outputs to both HDMI and component, as well as composite. Component stays on when the HDMI TV is off. I have HDMI to one TV, component to another, and composite to a Slingbox.


Could be my 6 year old HDTV that only has a DVI input as with my HDTV on I only get a message on the component outputs, Output comes on if I unplug the HDMI cable from the back of the TiVo. (I use a DVI to HDMI converter on the HDTV). At the time i purchased the HDTV I had to pay extra for the HDPC decoder to be built into the TV. (about $100)
When the component output is active check your system info screen and see if the TiVo has the HDMI output as active.


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

Not really.

Here's what happens when I hook up a Samsung RPTV (I can get an exact model if anyone wants) to the HDMI port on my new TiVo Premiere, and a Dynex LED/LCD something-or-other to the component video/audio of the same TiVo.

If the Samsung (again, via HDMI) is turned on, then the Dynex (again, via component) works great. If the Samsung is turned off, however, the Dynex works great for one second, and then gets really dim for a second, then comes back to full brightness for a second, then dim, then bright, then dim. This process repeats indefinitely, or until the Samsung is powered back on, at which point the Dynex resumes full brightness, and stays there.

Also of note, while it's dimming/brightening, the input label is constantly displayed on screen. Once it begins working normally (upon the Samsung being turned on), that display times out shortly, as it should.

Now, for our particular usage, this might not actually matter. The Samsung is almost always on. The Dynex is used almost exclusively as a secondary television, and always for the purpose of watching the same show. Previously, the Dynex had been used very rarely as the only television, while the Samsung was turned off. Moving forward, I guess the Dynex will never be used alone.

So, anyway, I thought this was interesting. I'm not _really_ looking for a solution (though I wouldn't mind one), so much as I am sharing the experience, FYI.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

pigonthewing said:


> Not really.
> 
> Here's what happens when I hook up a Samsung RPTV (I can get an exact model if anyone wants) to the HDMI port on my new TiVo Premiere, and a Dynex LED/LCD something-or-other to the component video/audio of the same TiVo.
> 
> ...


That is interesting, and odd. The bright, dark, cycle sounds like the original analog macrovision protection. The one designed to keep you from copying videotapes.

I wouldn't have been surprised if you'd gotten a "connection forbidden" (wording isn't exactly right) screen on the Dynex, because that happens when the TiVo can detect there's an HDMI device connected but it's refusing or unable to complete the HDCP sync. (Seems to happens when HDMI devices like your Samsung don't totally cut power to the HDMI port, but still turn off the HDCP copy protection circuitry when put in standby)

But I've got no clue what could be selectively triggering _analog_ copy protection when the digital TV is turned off.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

I too can ouput both HDMI and Component at the same time to both of my Samsung Tv's via my premiere units


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

I should shoot and post a video... not because I suspect no one believes me, but because I suspect this is actually so odd some might be curious to actually see it.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

Just for fun, what if you pull the power plug on the HDMI TV and wait a minue or so for the power to decay. Perhaps the earlier poster had it right that your TV leaves enough power to the HDMI to confuse the TiVo.

In my setup, the HDMI runs a Samsung LED TV in the kitchen, and the component runs an older Toshiba RPTV. When the Samsung is turned on or off, I get the message that the image is forbidden for about a second on the Toshiba as the HDMI wakes up or goes to sleep, then I get a normal picture back.


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

Correction: The Dynex is actually an Insignia. Oops, I forgot.

That aside, I unplugged the Samsung, and when I do that, yes, the Insignia works fine. I then plugged the Samsung, and the Insignia kept working, even with power to the Samsung. Once I turned on the Samsung, the Insignia blinked twice during the Samsung's start, but once it was running, both TVs worked fine, simultaneously, as I've seen before.

When I turned the Samsung off, though, that's when the Insignia started blinking on and off again. So, yeah, another correction: it was not dimming and brightening, my mistake, it was turning off and on.

I'm going to keep trying different things, mostly out of curiosity, and report back.


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

Update:

If both televisions have been off for some time (I don't know how much time would be needed, but in this case, it was several hours) and you turn on _only_ the Insignia (connected via component video), it will work just fine (even thought the Samsung - via HDMI - is still plugged in).

Weird...


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

My Premiere outputs to the TV (HDMI) and Slingbox (Component Video).


----------



## Marty1781 (Jan 2, 2004)

I have my TivoHD connected to my Slingbox over component and to my AVR over HDMI. Simultaneous output to the Slingbox works if the AVR is on and set to the Tivo's input. However, if the AVR is off or set to a different source (like my bluray player), then output to the Slingbox over component video is blocked by the Tivo. To get around this, I installed a powered HDMI splitter between the Tivo and the AVR. By doing that, it makes the Tivo think there is always an active HDMI connection and thus the Tivo's component video output is always active regardless if my AVR is on/off or what input it is set to.


----------



## patnmike427 (Sep 9, 2002)

Would like to know if this will work:

Tivo Premiere:

_For regular viewing:_
HDMI out to HDMI in on 37" 1080p HDTV
Optical out to A/V receiver optical input 1

_For recording best possible video quality to DVD recorder:_
Component out to A/V receiver component in
L/R RCA audio out to A/V receiver RCA 1 input
A/V receiver S-video out to DVD recorder S-video in
A/V receiver RCA audio out to DVD recorder RCA audio in

_Monitoring recording:_
DVD component out to TV component in
Optical audio out to A/V receiver optical input 2

Thoughts???


----------



## koberlin1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Marty1781 said:


> I have my TivoHD connected to my Slingbox over component and to my AVR over HDMI. Simultaneous output to the Slingbox works if the AVR is on and set to the Tivo's input. However, if the AVR is off or set to a different source (like my bluray player), then output to the Slingbox over component video is blocked by the Tivo. To get around this, I installed a powered HDMI splitter between the Tivo and the AVR. By doing that, it makes the Tivo think there is always an active HDMI connection and thus the Tivo's component video output is always active regardless if my AVR is on/off or what input it is set to.


Marty is this still a working solution for you? Same situation here...accept am using an HDMI powered switch instead of AVR to switch HDMI. If TV is on and connected to Tivo via HDMI (thru HDMI powered switch), Tivo will output a component video signal to Slingbox Pro HD no prob...turn TV off and Tivo will refuse to output to Slingbox with the standard "HDMI cannot output....etc". I either have to turn the TV back on or power cycle HDMI powered switch. I will buy a powered splitter like u if that solution is still working for you.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

patnmike427 said:


> _For recording best possible video quality to DVD recorder:_


Won't the best image be a transcode directly from the TiVo to a computer? Or are these shows that are locked from Premium channels that won't transfer?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

patnmike427 said:


> Would like to know if this will work:
> 
> Tivo Premiere:
> 
> ...


Will not work. I don't have a Premiere, but I would bet money that the same thing happens. I only recently got a TV with HDMI (old CRT died).. and unfortunately I ran into this problem right away.

I do most of my viewing *through* my hard drive/DVD recorder. That is, I use its 3 inputs as the 'switcher' to the TV. (Yes, I know that's not HD.. but remember, I was using a CRT before.)

If I have my TivoHD connected to the recorder (XS32) via composite or component, and HDMI to the TV.. when the TV is on the recorder's input, then the Tivo complains that HDCP is not supported (because the TV no longer has that connection up when the TV is not on that input). This is a big pain, IMHO, since I want(ed) the ability to use HDMI for one-cable ease of use and an easy way to use alternate inputs when e.g. I was recording to the hard drive/DVD recorder.

(I still record a lot of stuff ON the Tivo then to the other recorder -- because it plays things back faster than realtime, and most of the channels are no longer available in analog.)


----------

